# سيدة مصر الأولى .. دامت لمين؟!



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

*سيدة مصر الأولى .. دامت لمين؟!*



سيدة مصر الأولى.. لقب شرفي لزوجة الرئيس يتم منحه لها لزوم الوجاهة الاجتماعية،
وبتتبع التاريخ منذ تولي ناصر وحتى تنحي مبارك نجد الصورة قد تغيرت، فمن زوجة اختارت أن تكون بعيدة عن الحياة السياسية لزوجها مفضلة لقب حرم الرئيس، لأخرى اختارت أن تكون أول زوجة لرئيس مصري تخرج لدائرة العمل العام، لثالثة قفزت باللقب لتشارك في صنع القرار وتعبث بمقدرات الشعب دون أن تستند في ذلك على أسس دستورية أو قانونية.
ولأن السيدة الأولى قد تكون نعمة أو نقمة على الرؤساء والشعوب معا.. نعرض في الحلقات التالية النماذج الثلاثة لزوجات الرؤساء الذين مروا على البلاد من ثورة يوليو لثورة الشباب ، ما لها وما عليها.. لنرى معا أي النماذج أقرب لقلوب وعقول المصريين كما جاء على لسان الخبراء والجماهير، ولنرسم سويا ملامح نتمنى أن تتجسد في الصورة الرابعة في محاولة إصلاح تبدأ بالسيدة الأولى .



سيدة مصر القادمة كيف يراها المصريون؟





كتبت- هدى عبد الفتاح:

بما أننا نريد إصلاح مصر فلنبدأ بالسيدة الأولى القادمة.. لانريدها مشاركة في صنع القرار، أو ترزية للقوانين والتشريعات، تجر الوزراء خلفها وتغلق لمواكبها شوارع الجمهورية، لا نريد أن نقرأ اسمها على المدارس والميادين، أونرى صورها المستفزة على المشاريع وفي كل وسائل الإعلام

نريدها مواطنة مصرية عادية تحتفظ بأسرارها داخل القصر الجمهوري الذي تعيش داخله.. ليقتصر دورها على دعم زوجها وأبنائها، وينحصر نشاطها على المجال الثقافي والاجتماعي إذا لزم الأمر.

كانت هذه أبرز ملامح الصورة الجديدة التي رغب الكثير من المواطنين أن تكون عليها سيدة مصر القادمة.. وقد أجمع معظمهم على أن شخصية السيدة تحية عبد الناصر هي الأقرب لها، مطالبين بإلغاء لقب السيدة الأولى طالما لا يعرضها للمساءلة فلا صلاحيات ولا سلطة بدون مسئولية.

تحية تكسب

ترى شيماء عبد المنعم ،باحثة إعلامية، أن أنشطة السيدة الأولى يجب أن تقتصر فقط على الأنشطة الاجتماعية ودعم القضايا التي تهتم بحقوق المرأة والأطفال دون المشاركة في أنشطة سياسية أخرى، حتى لا تثير شبهة التدخل في القرارات السياسية لرئيس الدولة والتي قد أثيرت في وقت من الأوقات حول " جيهان السادات "، وأثيرت في الآونة الأخيرة أيضا حول زوجة الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك والذي أطاحت به ثورة 25 يناير.

ويتفق معها في الرأى المواطن أحمد الشافعى، 26 سنة، الذى طالب بأن تكون سيدة مصر الأولى سيدة فقط فى بيتها مكتفية بدور حرم الرئيس، وليكن شأنها كشأن أى ربة منزل وزوجة لمواطن مصري يعمل فى خدمة الوطن ، تنأي بنفسها عن كل ما يتعلق بالعمل العام وتتركه لمن هو مكلف به من الجهات المعنية ، وإذا رغبت فى المشاركة به من أجل خدمة المواطن فلتعمل ما تريد ولكن بشرط أن يكون ذلك من منطلق كونها مواطنة وليست زوجة رئيس الدولة. مشيرا إلى أن الدستور ينص على أن يكون للدولة رئيس ولكن لا ينص على أن يكون للدولة سيدة تفعل وتعبث كما تشاء فى شأن الوطن وتحت مظلة رئيس الجمهورية دون أن يتجرأ أحد على محاسبتها، مما يعد انتهاكا وجمحا لحق غيرها من النساء الأخريات فى أن تتقلد إحداهن هذا المنصب الشرفي الذي لا وجود له سوى فى خيالنا المريض الذي يرغب دائما فى صناعة الفرعون.

ويشاركهم الرأى جبر المصرى ،باحث إعلامي، الذي أعلن عن رغبته في أن تكون سيدة مصر الأولى على الحياد فى تصرفاتها كزوجة لرئيس الجمهورية، إلى جانب عدم تدخلها فى شئون الحكم والبلاد، وأنها لابد أن تكون بعيدة عن وسائل الإعلام لأنها أولا وأخيرا مواطنة مصرية عادية، معلنا أنه يفضل نموذج السيدة تحية التى فضلت الابتعاد عن الأضواء لتوفر لزوجها جوا من الهدوء فى سبيل تنفيذه لسياسات الإصلاح فى مصر، عكس السيدة جيهان التى شاركت السادات في اتخاذ بعض القرارات وتبنت حملات قومية أهمها مشروع تنظيم الأسرة، وعدلت بعض قوانين الأحوال الشخصية لصالح المرأة وهو ما دعا البعض لأن يطلق عليه قانون جيهان، ولم يختلف الأمر كثيرا مع السيدة سوزان مبارك التى أثير حولها جدل كبير حيث رأى البعض أنها كانت وراء مسلسل التوريث لحكم مصر والذى رفضته الجموع المصرية، إلى جانب تدخلها فى تعيين بعض رجال الحكومة. واستغلالها المركز القومي للمرأة كممر سري تسير من خلاله المشروعات التي تساندها مما انعكس بالسلب على الساحة المصرية وتسبب في قيام الثورة، فكانت بذلك سببا في الإطاحة بزوجها وجعله أول رئيس سابق لمص

ام المصريين

ويتمنى حسام الدين عيد ،المحلل الاقتصادى، أن تكون زوجة الرئيس القادم أما لكل المصريين قبل أن تكون سيدة مصر الأولى، تشاركهم أفراحهم وحزنهم، وتعمل على الارتقاء بهم وتلبية مطالبهم، وألا تسعى للحصول على لقب سيدة مصر الأولى مستشهدا بالسيدة تحية عبدالناصر التي لعبت دورا هاما وفعالا في إنجاح ثورة 1952 وتخليص البلاد من العدو الانجليزي، ولم يكن دورها هذا واضحا على الملأ للجميع، حيث كانت تحب أن تعمل في الظلام دون أن يشعر بها أحد، فكانت روح الثورة وكانت تساعد زوجها جمال عبد الناصر، وكتمت أسراره التي كانت تستنبطها بذكائها الفطري دون أن تقحم نفسها في أمره علنا، وشاركته في إخفاء الأسلحة التي حملها لمنزله حين كان يدرب الفدائيين للعمل ضد القاعدة البريطانية في قناة السويس، ولم تكن لها أية أحلام سوي نجاح زوجها فيما يفعل ولم تطمع إلا في العيش مع أبنائها، فكسبت حبا غامرا من جانب المصريين.

ويكمل: لكن هذا لاينفي إنجازات السيدة سوزان ومن قبلها جيهان، فالأولى أحدثت بعض المشاريع الهادفة في مجتمعنا المصري، ومنها تأسيسها الجمعية المصرية للطفولة والتنمية، ومركز أدب الطفل المصري للتوثيق والبحوث والمعلومات، كما أنها تعد صاحبة المشروع القومي "القراءة للجميع"، وفيما يتعلق بجيهان فقد كانت تهتم كثيرا بالمرأة وحصولها على كافة حقوقها في المجتمع المصري، وساهمت في تنمية المجتمع المصري عن طريق عمل مبادرات ومشروعات تفيد الفئات الفقيرة والمتوسطة في مجتمعنا، لكن بجانب هذه المميزات والأعمال التنموية التي تحسب لهذه السيدة، إلا أن هناك جانبا مظلما مليئا ببعض التهم والإساءات التي طالتها وجعلتها مرفوضة من الشعب، حيث تورطت في كثير من القضايا المشبوهة "تزوير وتهريب" كما طالعتنا وسائل الصحف والإعلام، وأنها ضمن قائمة الممنوعات من السفر لتورطها في قضايا فساد.

وعلى الرغم من إعجاب عمرو مهدي ،المحامي بالاستئناف العالي، بنموذج السيدة جيهان السادات التي يرى أنها أفضل سيدات مصر لعدم تدخلها السافر في شئون الدولة والحكم والسياسة مثل سوزان، واقتصار اهتمامها بالشئون الاجتماعية وشئون أسرتها دون محاولة الانخراط في أشياء أخرى، إلا أنه يتمنى أن تكون سيدة مصر القادمة غير مهتمة بالسياسة وأن تكون مجرد زوجة للرئيس غير مشاركة في صنع القرارات أو السياسات الخاصة بالدولة.

منصب مثير للاستفزاز

بينما يرغب خالد أحمد ، موظف، ألا تكون سيدة مصر الأولى منفصلة عن العالم وما حولها، ولا يريدها أيضا أن تفرض سيطرتها وآراءها على مؤسسة الرئاسة، موضحا أنه يأمل أن تكون حرم الرئيس القادمة معنية بالشأن الاجتماعى والثقافى فقط، وتسعى لمعالجة الظواهر السلبية بهما محاولة الارتقاء بهذين الشأنين.

وتلفت مروة على ،الباحثة فى العلوم السياسية، إلى أن تدخل زوجات الرئيس فى الحياة السياسية غالبا ما يثير جدلا فى المجتمع، وأن ذلك هو ما اتضح بشدة فى حالة السيدة جيهان السادات حيث اختلف الكثيرون على الدور الذي لعبته والذى أثار استفزاز الكثيرين، رافضة فى الوقت نفسه لقب " سيدة مصر الأولى " لأن هذا اللقب لابد أن يطلق على سيدة تتبوأ مناصب هامة، أو حصلت على جوائز علمية، أو لها دور اجتماعى ملحوظ مثل الأم تريزا, أما أن يطلق على سيدة ساقها القدر إلى أن تكون زوجة رئيس الجمهورية فهذا أمر مرفوض ومثير للاستفزاز.

وأشارت إلى أنه ينبغى ألا يتعدى دور زوجة الرئيس الدور الدبلوماسى فى استقبال زوجات رؤساء الدول الأخرى إذا لزم الأمر، أما تدخل زوجة الرئيس فى شئون الدولة مستغلة منصب زوجها فهذا الأمر مرفوض تماما لها ولأبناء الرئيس وأقاربه.

وترفض آيات وجدي، 21 سنة ، أن تحصل زوجة الرئيس على لقب ( سيدة مصر الأولى ) فهي قرينته فقط وليس من المفترض أن تحصل قرينة الرئيس على أي مناصب في الدولة، ومن الطبيعي ألا تكون هناك أضواء مسلطة عليها. وأن تمارس أنشطتها كأي مواطن عادي دون الإعلان عن النشاط الذي تقوم به، موضحة أن المشاريع التى كانت تقوم بها سوزان لم تكن من مالها الخاص وإنما من مال الدولة، ومن المفترض أنها من الأولويات التي تقوم الدولة بتنفيذها دون الحاجة لرعاية من زوجة الرئيس.

وتتفق آلاء وجدى، 23 سنة، مع رأي شقيقتها واصفة وضع صورة السيدة الأولى على كل كتب مشروع القراءة للجميع " بالمستفز جدا "، متمنية أن ينحصر نشاط زوجة الرئيس القادم في الحياة الاجتماعية فقط دون أن تتربح من أي نشاط تقوم به، وألا تحمل المشاريع الخيرية التي تشارك بها اسمها أو صورتها الأمر الذي يسبب استياء الكثيرين، وألا يكون لها أي علا قة من قريب أو بعيد بالحياة السياسية حتى لا يتكرر ما سمعناه في الآونة الأخيرة عما قامت به سوزان مبارك وتدخلها في الحياة السياسية والتي لم يكن الشعب يعلم عنه أي شيء.

الشعب لا يختار الزوجة

"المنصب الرئاسى يقتصر على رئيس الجمهورية فقط لأن الشعب يختاره ولا يختار زوجته وأولاده".. لهذا السبب رفضت صفاء على ،طالبة بطب عين شمس، تدخل زوجة الرئيس فى الحياة السياسية والاقتصادية، مقترحة للسيدة القادمة أن يقتصر نشاطها على المجال الاجتماعي حسب إمكانياتها وأنه لا مانع من مواصلة هذا الدور بشرط ألا تستغل موارد الدولة فى الادعاء بأنها صاحبة أعمال خيرية.

وينصح على هاشم، 52 سنة، محام بالنقض، السيدة القادمة أن تحذو حذو السيدة تحية عبد الناصر كي تظفر بحب المصريين واحترامهم، محذرا إياها من ممارسات سوزان مبارك مؤكدا أنها كانت أحد أسباب اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير، لأنها تدخلت فى الحياة السياسية بشكل مبالغ فيه وهو ما اتضح فى اختيارها للوزراء وما قيل عنها حول ابقائها على بعض الوزراء رغم ما أثير حول فسادهم.

*
السيدة الأولى.. من حرم الرئيس للحاكمة بأمرها*





كتبت – هدى عبد الفتاح:

تحية عبد الناصر لم يكرهها أحد وربما أحبها كثيرون لكن ليس بشكل إعلامي..أما جيهان السادات فقد تقبلها الناس إلى حد كبير لأنشطتها الاجتماعية..
ولم تطلها اتهامات بالسرقة ولا الفساد لا في حياة زوجها ولا بعد مماته.. لكن الصورة مختلفة تماما في حالة سوزان مبارك فهنا رأى الناس انتهازية وسلطوية وأنانية وفسادا كان صعبا على المصريين تحمله كل تلك السنوات..



هكذا وصف الخبراء علاقة الشعب المصري بسيدات مصر الأوليات اللاتي توالت عليه منذ قيام ثورة يوليو 1952 وحتى ثورة يناير 2011.. محاولين إجابة السؤال عن الدور الذي يجب أن تلعبه زوجة الرئيس لكي تحظى بحب الشعب واحترامه ولكي تضيف لرصيد زوجها الحاكم لديه، وعن أدوات الحماية التي يجب أن تتسلح بها ضد التحولات النفسية والاجتماعية التى تحدث لها عندما تجد نفسها فجأة فى دائرة الضوء وموقع المسئولية، فلا تصل لمرحلة التصلب الفكري فتشوه صورة الزوج وتدق بتجاوزاتها أهم مسمار في نعش حكمه..

تحية.. ليدي مصرية

ترى نجلاء محفوظ ،الكاتبة وخبيرة التنمية البشرية، أن الناس تحترم شخص السيدة تحية عبد الناصر أكثر من غيرها لأنها نموذج للمرأه المصرية التى تدعم زوجها وتحترمه ولاتتدخل فى مهام عمله، فهى ليدي بحق اهتمت بزوجها وأحبته وهوما يظهر من خلال الخطابات، نشرت فى صحيفة الأهرام، التى أرسلها إليها الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وهو على الجبهة، إضافه إلى أن السيدة تحية والرئيس جمال يمثلان نموذجا فريدا لم يتكرر فى مصر والبلدان العربية، فهناك احترام متبادل بين الطرفين وعلاقة راقية قدرها الشعب واحترمها.

جيهان.. ظهور إعلامي

أما عن السيدة جيهان السادات فتقول عنها محفوظ: إن بدايتها كانت سببا فى ترحيب الناس بها، خاصة فيما يتعلق بدورها المجتمعى وأنشطتها الاجتماعية و خاصه أنها اتسمت بملامح جميلة جذبت الناس إليها، ولكن ما أثير حول تدخلها فى شئون الدولة وماعرف بقوانين جيهان خلق شعورا بالاستياء تجاهها وبالذات عندما تزامن ذلك مع ظهورها العام بشكل متزايد، وهو ما أوحى للناس بأنها شخصية مسيطرة الأمر الذي قلل من شعبيتها، وبالتالى قلل من قدر زوجها على الرغم من تعاملها الودود مع الناس.



سوزان.. مشروعات وهمية

وعن رأيها فى نظرة الجماهير تجاه السيدة سوزان مبارك أكدت نجلاء أن ما عرف عنها أنها غير ملتزمة بالمواعيد حتى في المناسبات والاحتفالات الرسمية، وأن معظم الخطابات التى كانت تقوم بإلقائها كانت تُظهر أن من يقوم بكتابة هذه الخطابات ليس لديه الوعى الكافى بالإضافة إلى أنها فى أحد خطاباتها التى ألقتها قالت: إنها تريد قصصا علمية فقط بدون خيال وهى تتحدث هنا عن كتب الاطفال، وهو ما يوضح أن مستشاريها لم يكونوا على مستوى من الأمانة والكفاءة خاصه إذا عرفنا الدور الكبير الذى يلعبه الخيال فى كتب الأطفال فى تنمية مواهبهم، كما أن سوزان لم تكن ودودة فى حديثها مع الأشخاص ،وهو ما يظهر من خلال ظهورها الإعلامى، مما أظهرها كشخصية متسلطة وخصم من شخصيتها وانعكس سلبيا أيضا على شخصية مبارك وخصم من شعبيته على عكس شخصية تحيه عبد الناصر.

المنصب والتصلب الفكري

وفي تعبير لها عن الدور الايجابى الذي يجب أن تلعبه زوجة الرئيس تقول: سيدة مصر الأولى لا يجب أن تكتفى بجلوسها فى المنزل ولعب دور زوجة الرئيس فقط، ولكن من المفترض أن يكون لها دور إيجابى يتمثل فى أن تكون عينا أمينة لزوجها رئيس الجمهورية من خلال رصدها لآلام الناس ومشاكلهم ونقلها لزوجها بشكل صادق، وهو ما سيحقق لها ذاتها ويظهرها بمظهر يحترمه الشعب وينعكس على شخصية زوجها أيضا.

وحول سؤال عن مدى الآثار النفسية والاجتماعية التى تحدث لأى امرأة عادية عندما تجد نفسها فجأة فى دائرة الضوء وموقع المسئولية كشخصية قيادية، تجيب نجلاء: إن الانسان عندما تحدث له قفزة فى حياته فإنه يمر بمرحلة يشعر فيها بالدهشة وعدم التصديق، ثم تنخفض هذه الحالة تدريجيا إلى أن يصل إلى مرحلة يعتقد فيها أنه يستحق هذا المنصب عن جدارة، وإذا وصل لهذه الدرجة فإنه يصل لمرحلة تتراجع فيها إمكانياته وقدراته، لذلك يجب عليه وقتها أن يحتفظ بأصدقائه الذين كانوا معه قبل المنصب، وأن يطلب منهم دائما النصح و الإرشاد حتى لا يصاب بما يسمى بالتصلب الفكرى، وهى المرحلة التى يصنف فيها الناس التي تنتقده كأغبياء وخونة وينفرد برأيه ويؤمن بأنه الوحيد القادر على الفهم والسيطرة واتخاذ القرار.

المحبوبة والمقبولة والمكروهة



أما الدكتور وائل أبو هندي ،أستاذ الطب النفسي بجامعة الزقازيق، فهو يرى أن التأثير الذي يحدث عند التحول من زوجة رجل عادي إلى زوجة رئيس دولة يعتمد على عدة أشياء أهمها سمات الشخصية السابقة لها كامرأة، وهل هي تحب الظهور أم لا؟ من النوع الاجتماعي أم المنطوي؟ القنوع أم الطماع؟ مدى شعورها بالتحقق؟ ومدى طموحها للتحقق؟ هل لها علاقات بأجانب أم لا وما هي نظرتها إلى شعب بلدها؟

وكذلك شخصية الزوج أو الرئيس ومدى اهتمامه بآراء الناس في الشارع وآراء الحلفاء والأصدقاء في الدول الأخرى، والمناخ العام للدولة والثقافة السائدة .

وعن علاقة المصريين بسيدات مصر الأوليات يشرح: معظم المصريين لم يعرفوا زوجة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر لأنه كان رجلا صعيديا، ولم تكن لا شخصيته ولا شخصية زوجته ولا مناخ مصر يسمح لها بأنشطة كالتي مارستها جيهان السادات أو سوزان مبارك.

فقد كانت السيدة تحية مصرية خالصة مثلها مثل الكثيرات من الأمهات المصريات، لذلك فإن زوجها استعان بها عند زيارة المناضلة جميلة بوحريد الجزائرية للبلاد وليس عند زيارة جيفارا على سبيل المثال، وبالتالي فإن السيدة تحية لم تحاول إفراد شخصية خاصة منفصلة عن زوجها وكان كافيا لها أنها زوجة هذا الرجل.

أما جيهان السادات فكانت شخصية نشيطة اجتماعيا منذ أيام دراستها الجامعية، فلم تكن من النوع الذي يمكن ألا يكون له نشاط اجتماعي حتى لو لم تكن أصبحت زوجة للرئيس، كما أن المناخ الثقافي والسياسي في مصر وقتها كان يسمح لها بأن تتحرك على المستوى الاجتماعي والدولي.

ويتابع: كانت أغلب مشروعات جيهان السادات نابعة من احتياج مصري حقيقي لأنها كانت صاحبة فكر، وما صدم المصريون كان خروجها لاستقبال الزعماء إلى جوار السادات، وبالتعود تقبل الناس أنه بروتوكول لكنهم لم يتقبلوا أبدا قبلة كارتر لها، وأكثر ما ضايقهم منها وأضاع شعبيتها لديهم أنها أخذت لقب سيدة مصر من الراحلة أم كلثوم.

أما شخصية سوزان مبارك ،والكلام مازال على لسانه، يوضح أبو هندي أنها لم يكن لها أي اهتمامات عامة قبل أن يفاجأ زوجها بأنه أصبح رئيسا لمصر ! ... يقول: منذ اللحظات الأولى لتحركاتها وأنشطتها الاجتماعية اتسمت تلك التحركات بأن أحاطها المنافقون والانتهازيون واللصوص، ومن العجيب أنها قربت هؤلاء اللصوص منها وجعلتهم من خاصتها، وجاءت معظم مشاريعها تنفيذا لأجندات غربية بشكل لا يخفى على أحد، وكانت تمارس نفوذها على كل الجهات التشريعية والتنفيذية حتى الأزهر ودار الإفتاء.

ومنتقدا للدور الذي لعبته يتهمها بأن أنشطتها السوزانية تعدت ما هو منتظر من زوجة الرئيس، فلم تقتصر على المشروعات الخيرية أو الثقافية أو حتى الاجتماعية وإنما امتدت لكل أوجه الأنشطة في الدولة، وفاحت رائحة الفساد منذ وقت مبكر حتى أصبحت المشروعات تقام بغرض النهب لا لشيء آخر! مضيفا أن مشكلتها تقترب جدا من مشكلة مبارك وهي نظرتها للمصريين باعتبارهم دون المستوى الإنساني وباعتبارهم عبئا وحملا على النظام.

منظومة الرئاسة



ويؤكد د.عمرو أبو خليل ،مدير مركز الاستشارات النفسية والاجتماعية، أنه فى أى بلد يكون هناك منظومة تتعامل من خلالها السيدة الاولى كأى مواطن كما يحدث فى بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة، ولكن فى إطار ماكان يحدث في مصر في عهد مبارك من نفاق وكذب أحاط بشخصية الحاكم فقد انتقل إلي السيدة الأولى الشعور بالكبر ووصل الأمر إلى التدخل فى شئون الدولة.

ويتفق الدكتور عمرو أبو خليل مع الاستاذة نجلاء محفوظ فى أن آخر خمس سنوات فى حياة سوزان أظهرت مدى تسلطها وتدخلها فى شئون الدولة، مضيفا أن المشروعات التى ارتبط اسمها باسم سوزان فقط جاء تأثيرها عكسيا لأنها ليست مشروعات حقيقية ولم تلب احتياجات المواطنين مثل مشروع القراءة للجميع الذي جاء في الوقت الذي لم يكن الطالب فى المدرسة يجد المأكل أو المشرب، وفي المقابل نجد الشيخة موزة فى قطر كل مشروعاتها حقيقية سواء التى تخدم الاسرة أوتدعم الراغبين فى الزواج.

ومخالفا لرأي نجلاء محفوظ يعرب أبو خليل عن أمله فى أن تكتفي سيدة مصر الأولى القادمة بدور زوجة الرئيس فقط ولا تتدخل فى شئون الدولة، وتعيش حياة طبيعية مستشهدا بزوجة أوباما التي لم تحضر معه فى زيارته لمصر لانشغالها بمذاكرة أبنائها، مؤكدا أنها مثال عظيم لابد أن يحتذى به.
*
سوزان.. داهية سياسية بشهادة أمريكية*





كتبت - هدى عبد الفتاح زكي:

بعد أحداث 25 يناير اختفت سوزان مبارك عن مسرح الأحداث، واتسمت الأخبار عنها فى هذه الفترة بالندرة.. إلى أن تم تنحى حسنى مبارك عن السلطة، وقتها عادت سوزان مبارك لتتصدر أخبارها معظم وسائل الإعلام العربية والعالمية،
ولكن فى هذه المرة جاءت معظم هذه الأخبار لتُظهر الوجه الآخر لسيدة مصر الأولى أو سيدة القصر كما أطلقوا عليها.

وكانت الكتابات التى تحدثت عن سوزان مبارك أثناء فترة حكم زوجها تتسم فى معظمها بالشكل الإيجابي الذى يعبر عن ضخامة الإنجازات التى حققتها لمصر، بالإضافة إلى مشاركتها فى العديد من الفعاليات والأنشطة التى عبرت فى معظمها عن اهتمامها بشأن المرأة والأسرة سواء على المستوى العربي أوالدولى.

والمتتبع لتاريخ السيدة سوزان يدرك أنها بدأت في السنوات الأخيرة في تغيير بعض السلوكيات المتعلقة بسيدة مصر الأولى، فأصبحت تسير في موكب مهيب رئاسي ووسط حراسة مشددة ، وكانت تغلق لها جميع الطرق ، كما خصصت لها رئاسة الجمهورية طائرة خاصة لاستخدامها في تنقلاتها مثلها في ذلك مثل الرئيس، وقد أعطت هذه السلوكيات مؤشرا واضحا على أنها اختارت لنفسها طريقا جديدا من أبرز ملامحه المشاركة في الحكم.

زواج مبارك

ولدت سوزان صالح ثابت- من مواليد 28 فبراير 1941- لطبيب مصري وممرضة إنجليزية من ويلز اسمها ليلي ماي بالمز، تعرف عليها أثناء دراسته الطب بإنجلترا في جامعة كارديف، ليتزوجا في 16 مارس 1934.

التحقت سوزان في طفولتها بمدرسة سانت كليو بمصر الجديدة، وحصلت علي الثانوية بنفس المدرسة، وفي العام 1977 حصلت على بكالوريوس العلوم السياسية من الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة ثم الماجستير في علم الاجتماع من نفس الجامعة.

بدأت قصة التعارف بينها وبين محمد حسنى مبارك الطيار الشاب بالقوات المسلحة عندما كان معلما علي سرية تضم شقيق سوزان، وتطورت العلاقة بينهما حتى تزوجا فى عام 1959 فى شقة متواضعة.. كانت سوزان وقتها هى المسئولة بمفردها عن تربية ابنيها علاء وجمال، لأن زوجها الطيار كان مشغولا كأي فرد من القوات المسلحة بالحرب مع إسرائيل. وعقب فترة قصيرة من زواجهما عملت سوزان كمعلمة بمدرسة ابتدائية براتب 11 جنيها، وانقطعت عن الدراسة، ولكنها عادت مرة أخري والتحقت بالجامعة الأمريكية وحصلت علي بكالوريوس العلوم السياسية عام 1977 وكان عمرها آنذاك 36 عاما. ثم واصلت دراستها الجامعية وحصلت علي درجة الماجستير عام 1982 في علم الاجتماع.

قوانين ومناصب

ورثت سوزان ثابت من السيدة جيهان السادات لقب سيدة مصر الأولى، وحذت حذوها في الظهور في مجال العمل العام والاجتماعي وممارسة مهمات وصلت في بعض الأحيان إلى حد لعب دور سياسي، ليرتبط اسمها بكثير من المجالس والمنشآت والقوانين خصوصا قوانين الأحوال الشخصية، وقانون كوتة المرأة الذي كان لها دور بارز في إقراره والذي أمن 64 مقعدا في البرلمان للنساء. كما كان لها دور بارز في كل ما يخص شئون المرأة والطفولة والقراءة..

ولكونها مدرسة فقد اهتمت بنشر الثقافة وتنمية مواهب الأطفال، فبدأت حملة لبرنامج "القراءة للجميع" في يونيو 1991، وأطلق اسمها على عشرات المكتبات ومئات المدارس وبعض الشوارع الرئيسية، وتولت منذ بداية التسعينات رئاسة عدد من المؤسسات الأهلية منها جمعية تنمية خدمات المجتمع في مصر الجديدة، وجمعية الرعاية المتكاملة التي تأسست عام 1977، وعبر أكثر من 10 جمعيات أهلية رأستها جميعا انهالت عليها معونات وتبرعات ومساعدات وهبات من الداخل والخارج ومعظم هذه الأموال تحكمت فيها وحدها .

أيضا تم تعيينها رئيسة لمعهد دراسات السلام بمكتبة الإسكندرية في يناير 2007 ، ورئيس حركة سوزان مبارك الدولية (المرأة من أجل السلام ) فى 2002، ورئيس المجلس القومي للمرأة الذي تم إنشاؤه في فبراير 2000 ، ونظرا لجهودها في دعم أنشطة الروتاري تم تعيينها الرئيس الفخري لأندية الروتاري بمصر. وحصلت على زمالة بول هاريس عدة مرات، كما عينت نائبة رئيس الكومست COMEST.

عزل وتعيين

لم تكتف سوزان بالعمل العام فقط ولكنها قررت الاشتغال بالعمل السياسي على نطاق واسع، وكانت البداية بإقناع الرئيس بعزل مسئولين ووزراء حتى أنها كانت السبب الرئيسي في إقالة رئيس الوزراء كمال الجنزوري عندما شرع في تقليص ميزانية الرئاسة.

كما أشارت بعض المصادر إلى أنها لم تكتف بعزل وزير أو محافظ لكنها راحت تختار بنفسها عدداً من الوزراء والمحافظين حتي صار لها وزراء تابعون لها شخصياً، في مقدمتهم وزير الإعلام السابق أنس الفقي الذي طلبت تعيينه وزيرا للشباب في مطلع الألفية الحالية بعد أن تعرفت عليه من خلال عمله في مجال تسويق الموسوعات الأجنبية، وتوطدت علاقتهما بعد أن تبرع بمبلغ 25 ألف جنيه لأحد الأعمال الخيرية التي تبنتها، وكان هذا التبرع بداية الطريق له عندما عينته رئيسا لهيئة قصور الثقافة عام 2002، ثم صار وزيرا للشباب عام 2004، ثم وزيرا للإعلام عام 2005.

وكانت عائشة عبد الهادي وزيرة القوى العاملة السابقة هي الأخرى من الوزراء الذين اختارتهم سوزان، ولن ينسي المصريون المشهد الذي انتشر عبر النت والذي عبر عن ولاء الوزيرة الشديد للسيدة الأولى عندما سارعت بتقبيل يدها.

ولم يقتصر دور سوزان على اختيار الوزراء وتعيينهم بل بدأت تدخلاتها في عمل هذه الوزارات والإشراف الفعلي عليها كوزارة الثقافة والتعليم والصحة، وبدأت أيضا حضور اجتماعات تضم رئيس الوزراء والوزراء، وإعطاء توجيهات لهم واقتراح التشريعات والضغط من أجل تمريرها، وإقامة العديد من المشروعات والإشراف عليها وتوظيف إمكانيات الوزارات في إدارة هذه المشروعات.

سياسية داهية

وقد كشفت بعض الوثائق الدبلوماسية الأمريكية التي نشرها موقع ويكيليكس الشهير، أن سوزان مبارك كانت لاعباً سياسياً داهية، وهذا ما جعل السفارة الأمريكية تضع السيدة الأولى في عين الاعتبار بوصفها واحدة من الشخصيات الخمس الأكثر تأثيرًا على الرئيس، مشددة على الحاجة لفتح قنوا اتصال معها. وتختم البرقية – التي أخذت تاريخ مارس 2006 - أن السيدة الأولى استطاعت تقوية الجناح الإصلاحي السياسي للقيادة.

جاء أيضا في هذه الوثائق ،التى نشرتها صحيفة فايننشال تايمز، أن سوزان كانت مؤيدة شديدة الحماس لابنها جمال. وجاء في برقية بتاريخ أبريل 2006 أن سلطتها ونفوذها كانا مفتاحين لبقائه باعتباره المرشح الرئاسي القادم خلفا لوالده حسنى مبارك، حيث أشارت المصادر إلى تصميمها على منع زوجها من تعيين نائب للرئيس وكان من المرجح أن يكون عمر سليمان.

*في نادي المليارديرات*

تضاربت الأنباء حول ثروة سوزان مبارك إلا أن صحيفة جارديان البريطانية ذكرت أن ثروة الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسنى مبارك وعائلته تتراوح بين 40 و70 مليار دولار، وفقًا لتحليل خبراء في الشرق الأوسط، ونقلت عن الخبير في سياسات الشرق الأوسط البروفيسور كريستوفر ديفدسون من جامعة دورهام البريطانية أن مبارك وزوجته وابنيهما تمكنوا من جمع ثرواتهم عبر شراكات في مجال الأعمال مع مستثمرين أجانب وشركات.

ووفق مصادر الصحيفة فإن السيدة سوزان مبارك، وعبر تقرير سري تداولته جهات أجنبية عليا، دخلت نادي المليارديرات منذ العام 2000، وتتراوح ثروتها بين 3 و5 مليارات دولار معظمها في بنوك أمريكية، إلى جانب عقارات في عدة عواصم أوروبية مثل لندن وفرانكفورت ومدريد وباريس ودبي.

ولعل الأنباء المؤكدة التى ستوضح حجم تلك الثروة ستظهر على السطح فى القريب العاجل، حيث بدأت نيابة الأموال العامة التحقيق فى البلاغات المقدمة ضد ثروة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك وعائلته، متفحصة المستندات والأرقام والمعلومات الواردة فى البلاغات، بجانب فحص إقرارات الذمة المالية المقدمة من قبل مبارك وعائلته، حيث تقدم أكثر من 37 شخصية عامة ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد كل من الرئيس مبارك ونجليه جمال مبارك وعلاء مبارك والسيدة سوزان منير ثابت، للتحقيق فيما نشرته وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية حول ثروة عائلة مبارك.

وبغض النظر عن حجم الثروة الحقيقية لسوزان مبارك ومكان تواجدها حاليا الذي اختلفت عليه الأقاويل، يبقى السؤال الذى يشغل المصريين جميعا والذي سيظل في أذهانهم حتى موعد الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة حول سيدة مصر القادمة التى ستسكن القصر الجمهورى الجديد، والتى ستكون نتاجا لثورة 25 يناير التى حررها الشباب بدمائهم.
*

قوانين جيهان.. البحث عن ذات المرأة*





جيهان السادات
كتبت – هدى عبد الفتاح:

"اخترت الطريق الصعب".. بهذه الكلمات وصفت السيدة جيهان السادات نفسها فى أحد لقاءاتها الصحفية، فقد كانت أول سيدة أولى في تاريخ الجمهورية تخرج إلى دائرة العمل العام، وكان لها مبادرات اجتماعية ومشاريع إنمائية متعددة، وكانت من مشجعات تعليم المرأة وحصولها على حقوقها في المجتمع المصري في ذلك الوقت، مما جعل البعض يطلقون عليها لقب "المرأة الحديدية".

أم بدرجة دكتوراه

وكنا في موضوع سابق قد تناولنا شخصية السيدة تحية زوجة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر والتي اختارت أن تكون بعيدة عن الحياة السياسية لزوجها مفضلة لقب حرم الرئيس فنالت حب المصريين واحترامهم، واليوم نعرض تقريرا عن السيدة جيهان التى تميزت بحيويتها وشخصيتها الجذابة وطموحها السياسي بالإضافة إلى أناقتها وحضورها الأخاذ الذي ظهر فى المناسبات والفعاليات المختلفة، ولم تكتف على العكس من سابقتها بحضور الحفلات الرسمية ومشاركة الرئيس فى المراسم والبروتوكولات، بل لعبت دوراً محورياً في العلاقة بين مؤسسة الرئاسة والمجتمع المصري.

ولدت جيهان صفوت رؤوف بمدينة القاهرة فى حى الروضة في 29 أغسطس 1933، كأول طفلة بعد ولدين للجراح صفوت رؤوف من زوجته مدرسة الموسيقى الإنجليزية گلاديس كترل Gladys Cotterill ، ابنة تشارلز كترل مأمور شرطة مدينة شفيلد بإنجلترا.

ورغم نشأتها مع أم إنجليزية إلا أنها أكدت في معظم أحاديثها أن والدتها كانت وراء توهج وطنيتها، لأنها كانت تحب بلدها بإخلاص شديد وهو ما زرع فيها حب مصر بنفس الدرجة، دون أن تجد في ذلك أي تناقض من أن «العدو» في مصر كان البريطانيين.

وفي سن الخامسة عشر، تعلمت جيهان اللغة الإنجليزية وأجادتها بسبب سيطرة الاحتلال البريطاني على التعليم في مصر، إلا أنها ابتعدت في المرحلة الثانوية عن التعليم الذي يؤهلها لدخول الجامعة ويركز على دراسة الهندسة واللغة الفرنسية والآداب والعلوم، واختارت الاتجاه الخاص بالبنات الذي يركز على موضوعات مثل الفن والموسيقى وتصميم الملابس والخياطة والطبخ.

حصلت على شهادة GCE قبل أن يتولى الرئيس السادات منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية، ولكنها لم تلتحق بكلية الآداب على حد قولها إلا عندما وجدت الوقت الكافي للدراسة بعد أن كبر أولادها لأنها كانت تؤجل هذا القرار حتى لا تنتقص الدراسة من دورها كأم، ثم نالت درجة الدكتوراه من كلية الآداب بجامعة القاهرة تحت إشراف الدكتورة سهير القلماوي.
*
امرأة حديدية*

وكانت جيهان قد تزوجت من محمد أنور السادات عندما كان ضابطا صغيرا قبل أن يصبح رئيساً للجمهورية. وأنجبت منه ثلاث بنات وولدا " لبنى ونهي وجيهان وجمال"، علما بأنه كان متزوجا من سيدة أخرى (إقبال ماضي) وأنجب منها ثلاث بنات قبل أن ينفصلا وهن راوية ورقية وكاميليا.

وكانت أول سيدة أولى في تاريخ الجمهورية تخرج إلى دائرة العمل العام. حيث كان لها مبادرات اجتماعية ومشاريع إنمائية متعددة، وفى هذا السياق أسست جمعية الوفاء والأمل، وكانت من مشجعات تعليم المرأة وحصولها على حقوقها في المجتمع المصري في ذلك الوقت، مما جعل البعض يطلقون عليها لقب "المرأة الحديدية".

وقد بدأت مشاركتها في العمل الاجتماعي العام منذ أن كانت طفلة، حيث حرصت وهى تلميذة بالمدارس الابتدائية على جمع التبرعات وإرسالها إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الذين كانوا ينفقون من أموال التبرعات على بعض المشروعات الخيرية كبناء ملاجئ للأيتام وإنشاء مدارس وغيرها من أوجه البر. ولم تخف إعجابها بالجماعة التي وصفتها بأنها تدعو إلى المثل العليا والدين والأخلاق.

وفى الفترة التي تولى فيها السادات بعض المناصب القيادية وتحديدا عقب اختياره عضوا بمجلس قيادة الثورة وتعيينه وزير دولة في 1954، لم تنقطع عن الانخراط بين صفوف الجماهير، وأثناء حرب يونية 1967 بدأت ملامح عملها الاجتماعي العام تتبلور عقب النكسة من خلال مداومتها على زيارة جرحى ومصابي الحرب ومواساة أسر الشهداء .

قانون جيهان

ومع اختيار عبد الناصر للسادات ليكون نائبه الأول، أخذ الدور الاجتماعي للسيدة جيهان يزداد تألقا، وعقب وفاة 'عبد الناصر' وتولى السادات رئاسة الجمهورية في أكتوبر 1970 قدمت اهتمامها بقضايا المجتمع المصرى وبخاصة الأسرة والطفل على كل اهتمام آخر، وذلك من خلال اهتمامها ومتابعتها لتعديل قانون الأحوال الشخصية. كما سعت لتحريك الرأى العام نحو طرح قضايا المرأة للمناقشة والبحث عن حلول لها، وكللت الدولة جهودها بالموافقة على مناقشة قانون الأحوال الشخصية في مجلس الشعب في عام 1979 .

وفي نفس العام صدقت الحكومة على كافة التعديلات التي أقرها علماء الأزهر ووافق عليها البرلمان فنشأت بذلك قاعدة قانونية لإنصاف المرأة، وهو ما أحاطها بالعديد من الأقاويل بسبب تلك الزلزلة التى أحدثها تعديل قوانين الأحوال الشخصية حتى إن البعض أطلق عليه فى حينه " قانون جيهان "، إلا أنه قد حُكم فيما بعد بعدم دستوريته في مايو* ‬1985،* ‬حيث صدر حكم من المحكمة الدستورية العليا ببطلان القانون رقم* ‬44* ‬لسنة* ‬1979* ‬لأنه صدر بقرار جمهوري خلال عطلة مجلس الشعب ولم يعرض بعد الانعقاد للتصديق عليه طبقاً* ‬للدستور*.‬

تعديل الهوانم

وإيمانا منها بضرورة الدور الحيوي الذي يجب أن تلعبه زوجة الرئيس بعيداً عن الدور التقليدي لزوجات الرؤساء، والذي يتركز فى حضور الحفلات الرسمية و مشاركة الرئيس فى المراسم والبروتوكولات، استعدت السيدة جيهان السادات لتلعب دوراً محورياً في العلاقة بين مؤسسة الرئاسة والمجتمع المصري.

وعلى الرغم من زعم البعض أنها هى التى شجعت زوجها على زيارة القدس، فقد كشفت أنها لم تكن تعرف بموعد الزيارة إلا حين طلب منها زوجها أن تجهز حقيبته الخاصة التي اعتاد أن يصطحبها معه حين يعتزم المبيت خارج المنزل.

وهذا يؤكد ماكشف عنه د. محمود جامع ،الذي كان صديقا ملازما للرئيس الراحل أنور السادات طوال فترة حكمه, في كتابه "عرفت السادات" أنه لم يكن يطلع زوجته السيدة جيهان على قراراته المهمة وأسرار الدولة. لكنه أضاف في كتابه الذي أثار جدلا أنها كانت تتجسس علي السادات بمعرفة فوزي عبدالحافظ سكرتيره الخاص، وتسببت في تقديم نائبه حسني مبارك لاستقالته احتجاجا على صلاحيات منحت لمنصور حسن وزير الدولة لشئون رئاسة الجمهورية على حسابه.

وقال جامع في حوار أجرته معه العربية ،تعليقا على حوار مثير أجراه معها الصحافي المصري جمال عنايت في قناة "أوربت" الفضائية، :"إن تغيير المادة 77 من الدستور بجعل فترة الحكم مفتوحة وليست مدتين فقط كان باقتراح من السيدة فايدة كامل زوجة وزير الداخلية الأسبق عندما كانت عضوا في مجلس الشعب، مع مجموعة من "الستات" بالمجلس بإيحاء من السيدة جيهان وقد عرف بتعديل "الهوانم"، لكن السادات كان مصمما على ترك الحكم فعلا بعد انسحاب إسرائيل الكامل من سيناء، وقد أخبرني بذلك شخصيا، ولم يكن يريد تغيير تلك المادة".



وقد سارعت جيهان بنفي ماذكر في الكتاب قائلة في حديثها للمصرى اليوم فى العدد 993 ، إن الرئيس السادات قد أخطأ في تعديل المادة 77 من الدستور والخاصة بمدة الرئاسة، وقالت إنه كان بشرا يخطىء ويصيب، وناشدت المسئولين تغيير هذه المادة، مؤكدة ما قاله جامع بأن الرئيس السادات كان ينوى أن يترك الحكم بعد عودة سيناء كاملة أو بعد اتمام فترتين من الرئاسة، وأنه كان ينوى ترشيح مبارك ليحل محله. ووجهت الدعوة بتأسيس حزب سياسى لإحياء مبادىء وأفكار الرئيس السادات التى وصفتها بأنها سابقة لعصره وجيله، ورشحت الدكتور عبد المنعم سعيد رئيس الأهرام الاستراتيجى لرئاسة الحزب.

عقب الرحيل

وبعد حادث المنصة ورحيل الرئيس السادات واصلت السيدة جيهان نشاطها في مجال الدفاع عن حقوق المرأة من خلال قيامها بتدريس محاضرات عن المرأة العربية بجامعة ميرلاند الأمريكية، واستمرت إقامتها بمنزل الجيزة الذي أعلنت مرارا أنه مؤجر للدولة، معلنة أنها تعيش على معاش زوجها الراحل وهو ثلاثة آلاف جنيه فقط لا غير، بالإضافة إلى دخلها من عملها فى إلقاء المحاضرات.

وفى السياق ذاته أكد أحمد فرغلى ،الصحفى بمجلة الأهرام العربى، وكاتب مذكرات السيدة الراحلة إقبال ماضي ،الزوجة الأولى، أن الرئيس السادات لم يكن فى حسابه فى بنك مصر عند وفاته سوى ألف جنيه.. وأن تركته لا تتعدى7 أفدنة جزء منها بإسم جمال السادات وجزء آخر باسم السيدة جيهان، وهو ما أكده أيضا عبدالخالق فاروق ،الخبير الاقتصادي الاستراتيجي، فى حديث سابق لإحدى الصحف، الأمر الذي دعاها أن تقول في سخرية ،فى مداخلة مع الإعلامى عمرو أديب معلقة على الأحداث الأخيرة، إنها "خابت هى والسادات لأنها لم تجمع مليارات مثل ماحدث مع مبارك ".

وفى النهاية لا يجب أن نقول إلا أن الأقدار هى التى رسمت للسيدة جيهان ملامح طريقها فى الحياة، وأنها لم تكن تتصور أن يصبح زوجها في يوم ما رئيساً للجمهورية بعد أن كان كل أملها في يوم من الأيام أن يحصل على وظيفة وتكوين أسرة مستقلة تعيش حياة طبيعية وهادئة.










السادات وجيهان مع حفيدهما شريف مرعي


*
تحية عبد الناصر..اكتفت بدور الزوجة فأحبها المصريون
السيدة الأولى.. تحية من جيهان لسوزان*






















كتبت – هدى عبد الفتاح زكي

سيدة مصر الأولى.. لقب شرفي لزوجة الرئيس يتم منحه لها لزوم الوجاهة الاجتماعية، وبتتبع التاريخ منذ تولي ناصر وحتى تنحي مبارك نجد الصورة قد تغيرت،
فمن زوجة اختارت أن تكون بعيدة عن الحياة السياسية لزوجها مفضلة لقب حرم الرئيس، لأخرى اختارت أن تكون أول زوجة لرئيس مصري تخرج لدائرة العمل العام، لثالثة قفزت باللقب لتشارك في صنع القرار وتعبث بمقدرات الشعب دون أن تستند في ذلك على أسس دستورية أو قانونية.
ولأن السيدة الأولى قد تكون نعمة أو نقمة على الرؤساء والشعوب معا.. نعرض في الحلقات التالية النماذج الثلاثة لزوجات الرؤساء الذين مروا على البلاد من ثورة يوليو لثورة الشباب ، ما لها وما عليها.. لنرى معا أي النماذج أقرب لقلوب وعقول المصريين، ولنرسم سويا ملامح نتمنى أن تتجسد في الصورة الرابعة في محاولة إصلاح تبدأ بالسيدة الأولى.
تحية للزعيم
تحية عبد الناصر.. مصرية خالصة، عندما تنظر إلى ملامحها تدرك للوهلة الأولى أنك أمام أم عظيمة وزوجة متفانية، لم تتدخل في شئون الدولة بل عاشت حياة طبيعية كزوجة وأم لم تحاول فيها إفراد شخصية خاصة منفصلة عن زوجها، وكان كافيا لها أنها زوجة لهذا الرجل فلم يكرهها أحد وربما أحبها كثيرون لكن ليس بشكل إعلامي.
اتسمت المعلومات المتاحة عنها بأنها ضئيلة ولا تفيها حقها بالنسبة لسيدة مصر الأولى التى شاركت الرئيس عبد الناصر حياته، وهو الزعيم الذى يعتبره الكثيرون الأقرب إلى قلوب الشعب المصري ويتذكرون إلى الآن إنجازاته فى تاريخ مصر.
هي السيدة تحية محمد كاظم ابنة تاجر من رعايا إيران، تزوجت الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر في 29 يونيو 1944 ، الذي تعرف على عائلتها عن طريق عمه خليل حسين، عاشت معه ثمانى سنوات قبل الثورة وثمانية عشر عاما بعد قيامها، أنجبا خلالها ابنتيهما هدى ومنى وثلاثة أبناء هم خالد وعبد الحكيم وعبد الحميد.
لعبت دوراً هاماً في حياة الزعيم الراحل خاصة في مرحلة الإعداد للثورة واستكمال خلايا تنظيم الضباط الأحرار، وتحملت وحدها أعباء أسرته الصغيرة عندما كان في حرب فلسطين 1948، كما ساعدته في إخفاء السلاح حين كان يدرب الفدائيين المصريين للعمل ضد القاعدة البريطانية في قناة السويس في 1951، 1952، إلا أنه لم يُذكر قط أنها تدخلت فى أى قرار سياسي اتخذه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بعد توليه السلطة.
وقد كتبت تحية مذكراتها الشخصية التى تعد شاهدا على مرحلة هامة من تاريخ مصر السياسي منذ حرب فلسطين 1948 وحتى رحيل عبدالناصر فى 28 سبتمبر 1970، عبرت فيها بصدق عن مشاعر زوجة وأم كتبت لها الأقدار أن تكون سيدة رئيس الجمهورية العربية المتحدة.
أظهرت هذه المذكرات وبدقة كم أن هذه السيدة اختارت لنفسها دورا يبتعد كل البعد عن الظهور العام إلا فى مناسبات قليلة، بل لقد اختارت أن تعيش كزوجة مخلصة وأم لأبنائها على الرغم من الدور الهام والقوى الذى لعبته فى حياة الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر في مرحلة ما قبل الثورة، فكتمت أسراره وكانت حياتها تتسم بالقلق وسط الأحداث الخطيرة التى مر بها زوجها.
مواقف صعبة
تروى السيدة تحية ما عايشته ليلة الثورة، ومدى قلقها على زوجها خاصة بعد خروجه من المنزل وسماع صوت طلقات رصاص كثيرة صادرة من ناحية قصر القبة، فأيقنت أن هذه الطلقات فى قصر الملك ولا بد أن يكون زوجها من الذين يطلقون الرصاص ويهاجمون القصر، إلى أن عرفت بالانقلاب العسكري الذى حدث واطمأنت أن زوجها بخير.
وعلى صفحات مذكراتها سطرت حوارا ،دار بينها وبين ناصر، من أعذب الحوارات التى تعبر بصدق عن مدى حب هذه المرأة لزوجها، فعندما قال لها جمال مطمئنا ( لِمَ تقلقين وأنا قريب منك على ناصية الشارع، والعربة الأوستن بالقرب منى فى ميدان المستشفى العسكرى؟ ردت عليه قائلة : كنت قريبا ولكن بعيدا جدّا..)
موقف آخر دونته السيدة تحية في مذكراتها وصفته بأنه من أصعب المواقف التي عاشتها مع الرئيس الراحل، عندما حدثت نكسة يونيو وألقي الرئيس عبدالناصر خطاب التنحي الشهير، احترمت صمته وعزلته وظلت تبكي بمفردها، لكنها ساندته بقوة معبرة عن مدى حبها له بقولها (‬إحنا معاك يا جمال على الحلوة والمرة ).
منزل بسيط
عاشت السيدة تحية عبد الناصر فى أكثر من منزل، وكان المنزل الأول قبل قيام الثورة منزلا بسيطا، أما المنزل الثانى فقد كان فى كوبرى القبة وبقيا فيه حتى أيام الثورة الأولى، حتى قرر «الرئيس» مغادرته إلى منزل آخر.
وكان المنزل الجديد الذي مكثوا فيه بعد توليه الحكم فى منطقة منشية البكرى منزلا متواضعا بدوره، مكونا من خمس حجرات وحديقة، حجرة للسفرة ملحقة بحجرة الصالون، وحجرة المكتب ملحقة بالصالة، وفى الناحية الأخرى حجرتان للنوم، أما الصالون فقد كان به فراندة مستديرة على ناصية البيت تطل على شارع مصر الجديدة، ترى من خلالها الباص والترام والكوبرى الذى يمر تحته المترو أمام المستشفى العسكرى فى ذلك الوقت.
ظل المنزل كما هو، لم يحدث فيه أى تغيير فى المبانى أو الفرش حتى سنة 1956. حتى تم البدء فى بناء دور ثان في شهر أغسطس وتم ترتيب المكان على أن يكون الدور الأول للمكتب به 2 صالون وحجرة للسفرة، والدور الثانى لحجرات النوم والمكتب للأولاد وصالة وحجرة للسفرة ملحقة بالمدخل.
ومثلما اتسمت حياة زوجة رئيس الجمهورية بالبساطة في كل ملامحها، اتسمت علاقاتها أيضا بذلك فلم تصاحب الرئيس في سفرياته، ولم تعمد للظهور في المناسبات العامة، إلا عندما استعان بها زوجها عند زيارة المناضلة الجزائرية جميلة بوحريد للبلاد، واقتصرت علاقاتها على زوجات أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة مثل زوجة حسين الشافعي وزوجة زكريا محيي الدين،* أما صديقاتها فكانت أم كلثوم الأقرب لها،* وابنة أختها السيدة نادية* ‬غالب حرم المستشار محمد فهمي السيد.*
رفيقة الحياة والموت*
ولعل أصعب وأقسى اللحظات التى عايشتها السيدة تحية كما كتبت في مذكراتها - التي قال عنها ابنها خالد إن والدته كتبتها بخط جميل فى كشكول كبير وضعوه بأحد البنوك، بشرط ألا يتم خروجه إلا بموافقتهم جميعا- كانت لحظة وفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، حيث تروى أنها وقفت بجواره تقبله وتبكيه يعتصرها ألم الفراق، ثم خرجت من الحجرة لترتدي ملابس الحداد، ونزلت مسرعة إلى الدور الأول لتجد الأطباء والسكرتارية وهيكل وحسين الشافعى وأنور السادات قد حضروا جميعا.. فقالت لهم ( لقد عشت ثمانية عشر عاما لم تهزنى رئاسة الجمهورية ولا زوجة رئيس الجمهورية، ولن أطلب منكم أى شىء أبدا.. كل ما أطلبه أن تجهزوا لي مكانا أرقد فيه بجواره بعد مماتي..)
وعندما طالبها يوسف إدريس الأديب الراحل في مقال له بجريدة الأهرام بترك استراحة الإسكندرية من أجل سداد ديون مصر، وبدا من كتاباته كما جاء في المذكرات أن ديون مصر بالفعل متوقفة على هذه الاستراحة، جاء رد فعلها قويا ومؤثرا حين أرسلت خطابا إلى الأهرام قالت فيه إنها تتنازل عن هذه الاستراحة، مؤكدة أنها لا تريد شيئا من هذه الدنيا سوى أن تدفن بجوار زوجها الراحل.
لقد ظلت السيدة تحية عبد الناصر حزينة تبكى زوجها حتى رقدت بجواره ، ولن نجد كلمات نختم بها أصدق وأقوى تعبيرا مما قالته السيدة هدى جمال عبد الناصر عن والدتها
" عاشت 20 سنة بعد زوجها تعبانة، واستريحت لما ماتت ".


الوفد :http://www.alwafd.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=24011​


----------



## تيمون (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا على تعبك وعلى الخبر
شكرا اخى النهيسى


فى مثل بيقول شوره المرأه اذا كسبت تخسر النصف ... بالك انت الريس خسر كله ...!​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يباركك

لي عودة للتعليق*


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

تيمون قال:


> شكرا على تعبك وعلى الخبر
> شكرا اخى النهيسى
> 
> 
> فى مثل بيقول شوره المرأه اذا كسبت تخسر النصف ... بالك انت الريس خسر كله ...!​


شكرا جداااا
مرور جميل جدااا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ربنا يباركك
> 
> لي عودة للتعليق*


شكرا جداااا
مرور جميل جدااا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## soso a (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتير على مجهودك وملف رائع 

باطيل الأباطيل الكل باطل 
الرب يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> شكرا كتير على مجهودك وملف رائع
> 
> باطيل الأباطيل الكل باطل
> الرب يبارك خدمتك
> ​


شكرا جداااا
مرور جميل جدااا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 مارس 2011)

أعتقد أنه فى النظام الإسلامى الذى قدم ، لن يكون للمرأة أكثر مما أعطاها الشرع

وأنتم تعرفون ما أعطاها الشرع ، أو ما أخذه منها الشرع

لذلك ، فالصورة الرابعة ستكون سوداء


----------



## BITAR (16 مارس 2011)

*لابد ان يلغى هذا اللقب*
*مع الغاء امن الدوله*
*لان هذا اللقب*
*الغى*
*سيدات كثيرات لهن نشاط اجتماعى*
*لافصاح المكان لسيده مصر الاولى*
*للشو الاعلامى*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أعتقد أنه فى النظام الإسلامى الذى قدم ، لن يكون للمرأة أكثر مما أعطاها الشرع
> 
> وأنتم تعرفون ما أعطاها الشرع ، أو ما أخذه منها الشرع
> 
> لذلك ، فالصورة الرابعة ستكون سوداء


*
الصوره الرابعه هتكون سوداء
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا  كلام راااائع

*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *لابد ان يلغى هذا اللقب*
> *مع الغاء امن الدوله*
> *لان هذا اللقب*
> *الغى*
> ...


*
فعلا ياريت

شكرا 
للمرور الجميل الرب يباركك

*​


----------



## bilseka (17 مارس 2011)

الكلام مش لسيدة مصر الاولى فقط 
الكلام لكل من تخيل انه فوق الجميع (ماعدا النادي الاهلي طبعا)


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> الكلام مش لسيدة مصر الاولى فقط
> الكلام لكل من تخيل انه فوق الجميع (ماعدا النادي الاهلي طبعا)


شكرا للمرور الراائع جداا​


----------

